# DetailersDomain.com - Individual Color: Santorini Blue M3 gets more pop



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We got a call from Matt Stellas (aka mfatuation) shortly after Bimmerfest requesting a paint correction for this very special Santorini Blue M3. Apparently during transport back home to NJ, the car wash wiped down incorrectly. Take a look at the exterior paint correction.

We also opted for Auto Finesse Illusion due to its show car status.

Enjoy!

Here is the much awaited video





Before shots









































































































Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action

















Wheels were brushed then rinsed

















Decon

Auto Finesse Iron Out used prior to NanoSkin Autoscrub Fine Grade Wash Mitt and Clay Bar

















Foaming with Auto Finesse Avalanche and washed down with and Uber Yellow Wash Sponge followed by the NanoSkin AutoScrub Fine Grade Wash Mitt

























































Drying with an Uber Super Drying Microfiber Towel









the imperfections on the paint

bird droppings

























paint measurements taken









masking the car









Rupes Bigfoot action shot

































Removal of compounds and polish with an Uber Microfiber towel









Surbuf pad used to remove the bird etching with Meg's M101 and Menzerna FG400









Following it up with the Meguiar's Microfiber Cutting Pad and Menzerna FG400









Getting into some of the tight spots









50/50 shot 









Before rear deck









After rear deck









Before rear bumper









After rear bumper

















Before rear bumper









Before side skirt









After side skirt

































After compound and polishing









Auto Finesse Tripple followed by Auto Finesse Illusion for that show car shine









































After shots









































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed this one.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

just WOW .


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys.


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

Superb


----------



## E-A (Jun 26, 2013)

great job


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

excellent work and lovely car :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow this is excellent, great work


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

some car that, looking great top stuff:thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

I love the colour of the m3 but the gold wheels do not work for me at all. Stunning car and nice work too.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice work there and some really nice final shots. Well done.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Great car and same job


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

What a gorgeous finish!


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow!! Stunning car!


----------

